# MCO car rental prices have come down



## anne1125 (Jan 16, 2011)

I just checked my rental for 2/4 to 2/11 in Orlando and the full size I had reserved for a total of $240 I now have for $159 (total).

Just thought I'd share.

Anne


----------



## moonstone (Jan 16, 2011)

Could you please share what company you used? DS is looking for Mar. 12 - 19 out of MCO & so far can't find an affordable price. He is starting to think he should do two 1 day rentals just to get from MCO to Daytona Beach & back again at the end of the week. TIA!
~Diane


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2011)

For my Jan 20-Jan 27 trip I just got a full size via Southwest Promotions tab for $169.  This will also give me 2.5 credits.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've found great deals looking every day, and when it's close to our trip, the prices seem to drop drastically.  But occasionally I will find a good deal many months out.  In September, I reserved a mid-size through Alamo (Costco codes) for 4/29-5/12 for $261 all in.  I may be able to beat it closer to the date.  I look often.  

Our Kauai rental was $332 for 17 days all in.


----------



## happybaby (Jan 17, 2011)

I locked mine in with thrifty and dollar for May at 208.   Now I check and they have more then doubled in price!!!!!

At least I am locked in at that price.   Still hoping they come down.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 17, 2011)

I had reserved our rental, for 7/1-7/15 in Calgary, a few months ago. Re-checked (again) it over the wekend and prices had (finally) dropped over $100! Re-booked and have it locked in a tad over $400 for a full size. I'll keep checking though.


----------



## anne1125 (Jan 17, 2011)

I used National and found a discount code.  I think it was on Mousesavers.com.  Good luck.

Anne


----------



## UK Fan (Jan 17, 2011)

I used priceline and got a full size for 13/day.


----------



## BevL (Jan 19, 2011)

I was able to beat down our rental cars for two weeks near Tampa by about $50 for each of the two cars we are renting - using Alamo, Costco ID and a Mousesaver coupon code I found.  Start date is Saturday the 22nd so it pays to check right up until you leave.


----------



## ran-ran (Jan 19, 2011)

*MCO week rental*



happybaby said:


> I locked mine in with thrifty and dollar for May at 208.   Now I check and they have more then doubled in price!!!!!
> 
> At least I am locked in at that price.   Still hoping they come down.



I just booked a full-size rental with Enterprise for May 29 - June 5 at a cost of $272.35. Ugh!


----------



## Enrico (Jan 19, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> I just booked a full-size rental with Enterprise for May 29 - June 5 at a cost of $272.35. Ugh!




Prices most likely will come down, but you will need to wait until your rental dates draw nearer; like within a month.  That would be when using discount/coupon codes found at www.mousesavers.com will kick in.  I doubled up coupon & discount codes with Alamo for our 8 day rental starting January 30; full size rental for the duration @ $137.80 w/ taxes & fees included.  Saved $71 with the two discounts.


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 26, 2011)

*MCO week rental rate dropped*



ran-ran said:


> I just booked a full-size rental with Enterprise for May 29 - June 5 at a cost of $272.35. Ugh!



I just booked on Priceline.com the same timeframe as with Expedia and this is what I got. Saves me almost a hundred dollars. Yippie Skippy!

Your Offer Price:	$12.00 (per day)
Total Rental Days:	8 days(7 days and 1 hours)
Subtotal:	$96.00
Taxes and Fees:	$80.05
*Total Charges:	$176.05*


----------



## equitax (Feb 26, 2011)

*Minivan from avis*

15 days. 464$ tx in.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 26, 2011)

ran-ran said:


> I just booked on Priceline.com the same timeframe as with Expedia and this is what I got. Saves me almost a hundred dollars. Yippie Skippy!
> 
> Your Offer Price:	$12.00 (per day)
> Total Rental Days:	8 days(7 days and 1 hours)
> ...



Interesting that taxes and fees are almost as much as the rental cost - maybe it's because it's one day more than a week? Was this for a full size car?


----------



## cdn_traveler (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up everyone!  I've been rejected by Priceline everytime, the last 5 days when bidding for a car.  But I took advantage of their 48 hour sale, and was successful tonight.  Was really surprised, because this win is for a standard size with Hertz, I was expecting Alamo.   This saves me exactly $100 on our existing reservation with Alamo with Costco discounts.

Your Offer Price:	$10.00 (per day)
Total Rental Days:	14 days(13 days and 16 1/2 hours)
Subtotal:	$140.00
Taxes and Fees:	$127.42
Total Charges:	$267.42
Lowest Published Price:	$1128.30 (USD)
Total Savings:*	$860.88 (USD) (You saved 76%)


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 27, 2011)

*Got Hertz and Full size vehicle*



Robert D said:


> Interesting that taxes and fees are almost as much as the rental cost - maybe it's because it's one day more than a week? Was this for a full size car?



Yes, I kept everything the same from my previous rental for comparison purposes and I got a *full* size vehicle with *Hertz* through Priceline on their 48 hour special. 

My previous rental company was through Expedia and the rental company was with Enterprise. I wanted a full size since there are four of us using it for the Memorial holiday week.


----------



## Robert D (Feb 28, 2011)

We'll be in Orlando May 14-21 but I usually don't make a PL bid until within a few days of travelling in case our plans change and have been amazed at some of the deals I've gotten at the last minute.  I booked a backup with Advantage for $279 for a full size for the week including taxes and junk fees but your deal is a lot better.  Not sure it's going to get much better than $12 a day but am hesitant to book a non refundable rental this far in advance.


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Booked MCO for March $169/wk Mid-size at Thrifty.  ($113 plus fees)

Budget $203
Enterprise $205
Avis $320
Dollar $201
National $269
Alamo $259

Lowest on Orbitz, U-Save $195 
Costco was not any cheaper

Original reservation in Dec for National for $262


----------



## Dori (Feb 28, 2011)

Try Southwest's car rental specials. I find they have good rates.

Dori


----------

